# Lots of songs!!



## baybeedoll (Oct 18, 2004)

Ok I have searched high & low for halloween songs to burn cds for my party. I ended up making 3 which is perfect cos I will put them in my 3 disc changer and hit 'random' [}]
here ya go

disc1
Rob Zombie-Munsters Theme
The Addams family theme
Oingo Boingo-dead mans party
Type o negative-black #1
Rob Zombie-Living dead girl
Marilyn Manson-I put a spell on you
Van Halen-Runnin with the devil
Eagles-witchy woman
Alice Cooper-welcome to my nightmare
Afi-Halloween(misfits cover)
Monster Mash
Marilyn Manson-sweet dreams
Rob Zombie-dragula
The Specials-Ghost Town
Santana-Black Magic woman
Micheal Jackson-Thriller
Alice Cooper-Feed my frankenstein

disc2
nightmare before xmas-this is halloween
Hole-season of the witch
Siouxsie & the Banshees-Halloween
White Zombie-Im your boogie man
Halloween theme(techno)
Los Straightjackets-Rockula
Ozzy Osborne-Bark at the moon
Amityville horror theme
Rob Zombie-House of 1000 corpses
Samhain-Halloween 2
Excorcist theme(trance)
Ac/DC Highway to Hell
Disney Haunted Mansion organ music

disc3
Spooky little girl like you
Poe-Haunted
Rob Zombie-Halloween
Marilyn Manson-Apple of sodom
Creedence Clearwater Revival-Bad moon rising
"jumpin" gene simmons-haunted house
Marilyn Manson-Long hard road out of hell
DMX-thriller remix
Korn & Marilyn Manson-Blair Witch mix
Murderdolls-Die My Bride
The Cure-spiderman
Reverend Horton Heat-The Halloween Dance


----------



## baybeedoll (Oct 18, 2004)

Echo & the bunnyman-killing moon
Inxs-Devil inside
Ministry-everyday is halloween


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

That's great! I actually have quite a few of those songs on my mix! I ended up w/ 72 songs...5 hours of music!

Don't forget The Time Warp, and Rob Zombie, "Halloween (She Gets so Mean)"...oh and Concrete Blonde, Bloodletting, Vampire song...


"There is no delight the equal of Dread." - Clive Barker


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

Anythting Ozzy is always a good thing ,Mr.Crowley,Iron Man,Black Sabbath (the song)
ect.

Hush ,little baby ,don't say a word and never mind that noise you heard,it's just the beast under your bed, in your closet, in your head!


----------



## Archangel (Oct 20, 2004)

Wow thats a great list! I think I might some of those songs on my cd


----------



## baybeedoll (Oct 18, 2004)

Archangel  Thats why I posted..I know I had a brain fart when I set out to make it & enlisted the help of 3 messageboards & my livejournal hehe..I am prolly gonna make 1 more disc just cos i am finding new stuff I forgot
From dusk til dawn sndtrk-Dark Night
Halloween Hootenany-No costume,No candy
[}]


----------



## Archangel (Oct 20, 2004)

How about these songs ....

Evanescence - Haunted
Sleepy Hollow Theme
Damning Well - Awakening
Metallica - The Call of Ktulu
Korn - Dead Bodies Everywhere
Film Themes - Ginger Snaps Theme

hope you like a few of them []


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

Im gonna have to find some of those songs. That is one great list. I usally go with the sound effect durring the TOT, but i play the songs to get me in the mood during setup and teardown.

Its the most HORRIBLE time of the year.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Here are a few more I used....

Organ Tocata in D Minor - Bach
Black Celebration- Depeche Mode
Shallow Grave - Leftfield
Pet Sematary - Ramones
Everyday is Halloween - Ministry
Rippin Kittin - Golden Boy w/ Miss Kittin
Psycho Theme
Bad Blood - Ministry
This Corrosion - The Sisters of Mercy
Clubbed To Death - Rob D









"There is no delight the equal of Dread." - Clive Barker


----------



## Archangel (Oct 20, 2004)

Oh ya I forgot, Michael Jackson - Ghosts, Wacko Jacko's only other halloween song


----------



## baybeedoll (Oct 18, 2004)

bumping..add more songs


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks fro sharring the list baybeedoll! And good job on compiling it!


----------



## the kabuki (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks, great list


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Oh, baybeedoll, I am CRUSHED!! If I were at that party, I'd be blue from holding my breath....waiting for Warren Zevon's "Werewolves of London" and the Edgar Winters Group's "Frankenstein". I forget...did you include "Scarey Monsters" from David Bowie? "Witchcraft" by Sinatra, or did you intentionally miss that one?


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm always looking for new (or old, or odd) Halloween music (I've reached my Monster Mash limit) and I've come across a few cool sites.

The first two are blogs, which both have samples of some more obscure Halloween MP3s.

http://drmysterian.com/blog.html (this ones got a vocal version of the Munsters Theme).
and
http://popdebris.blogspot.com/ (these disappear in a hurry).

I also came across this site which has what appears to be album art for every Halloween Disc ever made (OK, not really but..close). I've found it kinda useful for cross-referencing stuff. 
http://members.fortunecity.com/nch/albums.html


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

You've got to have something from "the Cure" on Halloween


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Bauhaus - "Bela Lugosi is Dead"


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

Sting -- "Moon Over Bourbon Street"


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

johnnyThunder- that is a great tune!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Annea said:


> johnnyThunder- that is a great tune!


yup! great band, great song.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I like their version of Ziggy stardust as well


----------



## baybeedoll (Oct 18, 2004)

*bump bump*

How about more songs..I lost my cds from when I made this thread & thanks to this list I can make a new one! hmmm any rap or pop songs that are halloween-y?


----------



## chesneystevegh (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's all the songs I have. If you want any of them pm your e-mail.



ACDC - Highway To Hell (3:28)
Anthrax - Bordello Of Blood (4:14)
Armand Van Helden - Witch Doctor (4:02)
Blue Öyster Cult - Don't Fear The Reaper (5:23)
Bobby Boris Pickett - Monster Mash (3:10)
Charlie Daniels Band - Devil Went Down To Georgia (3:35)
Cliff Richards - Devil Woman (3:37)
Concrete Blonde - Bloodletting (The Vampire Song (7:07)
Creedence Clearwater Revival - Bad Moon Rising (2:19)
Da Boy Tommy - Halloween (5:26)
Darren Hayes - Strange Magic (3:51)
David Bowie - Magic Dance (5:11)
David Seville - Witch Doctor (2:21)
DJ Antoine - Somebody's Watching Me (Remix) (6:30)
Electric Light Orchestra - Evil Woman (4:11)
Elvis - You're The Devil In Disguise (2:18)
Emerson Drive - Devil Went Down To Georgia (3:56)
Godsmack - Voodoo (4:38)
Hammer - Addams Groove (3:58)
Heart - Magic Man (4:32)
Janet Jackson - Black Cat (4:50)
Kate Bush - Waking The Witch (4:18)
Lois Skiera-Zucek - Skeleton Bones (3:02)
Michael Jackson - Thriller (5:57)
Midnight Syndicate - Adelaide (1:10)
Midnight Syndicate - Alternative Therapy (3:05)
Midnight Syndicate - Among The Ruins (1:47)
Midnight Syndicate - Ancient Temple (2:43)
Midnight Syndicate - Ancient Tomes (5:07)
Midnight Syndicate - Army Of The Dead (4:08)
Midnight Syndicate - Arrival (1:44)
Midnight Syndicate - Awakening (4:55)
Midnight Syndicate - Beasts Of The Borderlands (2:57)
Midnight Syndicate - Behind Door #1 (0:37)
Midnight Syndicate - Beyond The Gates (2:02)
Midnight Syndicate - Black Woods (2:49)
Midnight Syndicate - Blackest Rose (4:24)
Midnight Syndicate - Bonus Track (0:36)
Midnight Syndicate - Born Of The Night (3:16)
Midnight Syndicate - Cage Of Solitude (2:36)
Midnight Syndicate - Catacombs (2:41)
Midnight Syndicate - Cellar (0:55)
Midnight Syndicate - Chant (0:11)
Midnight Syndicate - City Of Sails (3:31)
Midnight Syndicate - Cold Embrace (3:27)
Midnight Syndicate - Craft Of The Wizard (3:23)
Midnight Syndicate - Crimson Door (1:08)
Midnight Syndicate - Crypt of the Forsaken (3:41)
Midnight Syndicate - Dark Discovery (3:53)
Midnight Syndicate - Dark Tower (3:18)
Midnight Syndicate - Darkness Decends (2:03)
Midnight Syndicate - Dead Of Night (1:31)
Midnight Syndicate - Deadly Intentions (0:56)
Midnight Syndicate - Deep Trouble (1:48)
Midnight Syndicate - Descent Into The Depths (3:27)
Midnight Syndicate - Dungeon (0:58)
Midnight Syndicate - Dusk (1:29)
Midnight Syndicate - Ebony Shroud (4:13)
Midnight Syndicate - Eclipse (3:25)
Midnight Syndicate - Eternal Mystery (3:55)
Midnight Syndicate - Eye Of The Storm (2:37)
Midnight Syndicate - Fallen Grandeur (2:55)
Midnight Syndicate - Family Secrets (3:10)
Midnight Syndicate - Final Confrontation (4:47)
Midnight Syndicate - Footsteps in the Dust (1:54)
Midnight Syndicate - Forbidden Crypts (3:50)
Midnight Syndicate - Forgotten Path (1:21)
Midnight Syndicate - Gargoyles (2:50)
Midnight Syndicate - Gates Of Delirium (3:37)
Midnight Syndicate - Graveyard (2:15)
Midnight Syndicate - Grisly Reminder (1:50)
Midnight Syndicate - Gruesome Discovery (1:31)
Midnight Syndicate - Halls Of Insurrection (2:41)
Midnight Syndicate - Hand in Hand Again (1:16)
Midnight Syndicate - Hands of Fate (0:32)
Midnight Syndicate - Harbored Souls (1:45)
Midnight Syndicate - Harvest of Deceit (3:44)
Midnight Syndicate - Haunted Nursery (2:48)
Midnight Syndicate - Haverghast Asylum (3:34)
Midnight Syndicate - Heroes' Valor (3:09)
Midnight Syndicate - How Strange (1:43)
Midnight Syndicate - Infestation (0:59)
Midnight Syndicate - Into The Abyss (5:00)
Midnight Syndicate - Lair Of The Great Wyrm (3:29)
Midnight Syndicate - Last Breaths (0:21)
Midnight Syndicate - Legions Of The Dead (2:45)
Midnight Syndicate - Living Walls (3:28)
Midnight Syndicate - Lost Souls (1:18)
Midnight Syndicate - Lurking Fear (1:03)
Midnight Syndicate - Mansion in the Mist (1:17)
Midnight Syndicate - Masque Of Sorrow (2:08)
Midnight Syndicate - Mausoleum d' Haverghast (2:17)
Midnight Syndicate - Midnight (1:25)
Midnight Syndicate - Morbid Fascination (2:44)
Midnight Syndicate - Nightstalker (2:43)
Midnight Syndicate - Noctem Aeternus (2:34)
Midnight Syndicate - Non Compos Mentis (0:55)
Midnight Syndicate - Phantom Sentinels (2:34)
Midnight Syndicate - Prelude (2:14)
Midnight Syndicate - Premonition (2:33)
Midnight Syndicate - Procession Of The Damned (3:13)
Midnight Syndicate - Prophecy (1:49)
Midnight Syndicate - Ravages of Time (3:25)
Midnight Syndicate - Raven's Hollow (1:11)
Midnight Syndicate - Realm Of Shadows (2:57)
Midnight Syndicate - Relic Uncovered (1:47)
Midnight Syndicate - Requiem (2:58)
Midnight Syndicate - Residents Past (4:07)
Midnight Syndicate - Return of the Ancient Ones (3:15)
Midnight Syndicate - Ride To Destiny (4:11)
Midnight Syndicate - Room 47 (2:54)
Midnight Syndicate - Ruins Of Bone Hill (2:23)
Midnight Syndicate - Sanctuary (2:32)
Midnight Syndicate - Secret Chamber (2:04)
Midnight Syndicate - Serpent's Lair (0:59)
Midnight Syndicate - Shadows (3:05)
Midnight Syndicate - Sinister Pact (3:19)
Midnight Syndicate - Skirmish (4:30)
Midnight Syndicate - Sleep Tight (3:06)
Midnight Syndicate - Solemn Reflections (2:50)
Midnight Syndicate - Soliloquy (3:05)
Midnight Syndicate - Something Wicked (3:03)
Midnight Syndicate - Spectral Masquerade (2:43)
Midnight Syndicate - Spectral Mist (2:13)
Midnight Syndicate - Stealth And Cunning (1:16)
Midnight Syndicate - Tempest (1:18)
Midnight Syndicate - The 13th Hour (2:35)
Midnight Syndicate - The Apparition (1:08)
Midnight Syndicate - The Drawing Room (1:34)
Midnight Syndicate - The Fens Of Sargath (1:30)
Midnight Syndicate - The Lost Room (3:22)
Midnight Syndicate - The Night Beckons (2:25)
Midnight Syndicate - The Summoning (3:14)
Midnight Syndicate - The Watcher (3:37)
Midnight Syndicate - Time outside of Time (3:43)
Midnight Syndicate - Troubled Times (4:37)
Midnight Syndicate - Twilight (2:44)
Midnight Syndicate - Undead Hunters (3:18)
Midnight Syndicate - Unhallowed Ground (3:29)
Midnight Syndicate - Unlisted (1:27)
Midnight Syndicate - Unrest In The East Wing (2:47)
Midnight Syndicate - Unseen Eyes (1:16)
Midnight Syndicate - Vampire's Kiss (2:23)
Midnight Syndicate - Vampyre (6:01)
Midnight Syndicate - Veiled Hunter (2:00)
Midnight Syndicate - Vertigo (1:41)
Midnight Syndicate - Welcome (2:31)
Midnight Syndicate - Whispers (0:28)
Midnight Syndicate - Winged Fury (5:20)
Midnight Syndicate - Witching Hour (2:50)
Midnight Syndicate - Woe (1:35)
Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells (4:57)
Ministry - Every Day Is Halloween (6:26)
Mira Craig - Boogeyman (3:22)
Misfits - Monster Mash (2:24)
Motley Crue - Shout At The Devil (3:15)
Motley Crue - Wildside (4:39)
Napoleon XIV - They're Coming To Take Me Away, Ha Haaa! (2:12)
Nine Inch Nails - Hurt (Quiet) (5:08)
Oingo Boingo - Weird Science (6:06)
Olivia Newton John - Magic (4:30)
Phantom Opera Organ (9:21)
Pilot - Magic (3:06)
Police - Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic (4:21)
Ray Parker Jr. - Ghostbusters (4:03)
Rob Zombie - Living Dead Girl (3:16)
Rob Zombie - Never Gonna Stop (3:09)
Rockwell - Somebody's Watching Me (3:56)
Sam The Sham & The Pharaohs - Little Red Riding Hood (2:46)
Santana - Evil Ways (3:54)
Screamin' Jay Hawkins - I Put a Spell on You (2:24)
Squirrel Nut Zippers - Hell (3:10)
Steppenwolf - Born To Be Wild (3:30)
Stevie Wonder - Superstition (4:25)
Sugar Ray - Abracadabra (3:42)
The Classics IV - Spooky (2:47)
Doors - People Are Strange (2:12)
The Duponts - Scremin' Ball (At Dracula Hall) (2:20)
The Eagles - Witchy Woman (4:13)
The Oak Ridge Boys - Elvira (3:40)
The Ran-Dells - The Martian Hop (2:13)
Tino - Sympathetic Vibrations (4:04)
Van Halen - Running With The Devil (3:34)
Van Morrison - Moondance (4:32)
Warren Zevon - Werewolves of London (3:26)
White Zombie - More Human Than Non Human (4:27)
White Zombie - I'm Your Boogie Man (4:29)


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

chesneystevegh said:


> Here's all the songs I have. If you want any of them pm your e-mail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, great list! I sent you a pm

Victor


----------



## ahwahneeliz (Jun 3, 2008)

Lie Lie Lie, by Serj Tankian. This was the theme music for Fear Itself.


----------

